
Android recording all your moments on Google Map - techaddict009
https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/1/dashboard
======
ChrisClark
Of course it is, because I opted in when it asked if I wanted to be tracked.
Google also sends me an email once a month to remind me I chose to be tracked.

~~~
kamjam
How do they think Google Now and all those other lovely services work? New
news? I think not, move along.

~~~
melange
Yeah - imagine apple did this - there would be a scandal. But this is Google,
so 'move along'.

~~~
kamjam
While I agree with the sentiments of what you are saying but the 'move along'
has nothing to do with it being Google. This has been known by everybody for a
long time and discussed here on HN. All the 'article' shows is that there are
some tools to see that info has been collected.

There is no point in flogging a dead horse. So yeah, move along.

~~~
melange
Fair enough.

------
middus
My life as a consultant confuses the heck out of Google Location History/ Now/
Maps.

Hotels are identified as my home address, client sites as work... come to
think of it, maybe Google's right in the end and my perception of having a
flat that's my home is off. ;)

------
nl
I've always found this one of the most fantastic services on the internet.
It's a pity more people don't know about it.

The only problem I've found is that the labelling gets confused by the fact I
work from home, but do a school-drop-off commute in the morning.

------
andybak
And fiendishly hiding it via a public URL, email reminders and blog posts!

------
AndrewDucker
Yes, this is a service they provide. I get regular emails telling me what I
opt into, and how to opt out of it.

------
andybak
Found a bug!

I travelled a few miles away from home yesterday and it's recorded as
superfast visits between home and various parts of the journey in a star
shape.

The Android tablet that I left at home is confusing Google into recording some
weird split journey where I am both at home and travelling...

~~~
eliben
Yes, I had that problem too :-) You really should disable tracking on
stationary devices like tablets that are mostly at home. Your phone probably
represents your location faithfully.

~~~
andybak
Except it's not always stationary and I don't want to think about settings
such as that.

Better to fix the algorithm, methinks.

------
MindTwister
I can now conclude that I didn't loose my phone last Saturday... it was
stolen.

Last seen speeding towards a part of the city with a bad reputation.

------
chrisrhoden
"Google Location History is not yet enabled for your Google Account. Please
enable Location History and check back in a few days to allow for enough
location history to be collected."

------
namtrac
You can disable it, see
[https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/1/settings](https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/1/settings)

~~~
Shooti
Alternatively, from an Android device: Google Settings app -> Location ->
Uncheck "Location Reporting"

------
laacz
What gave me creeps wasn't service or collected data. It was the fact that I
am using iPhone for several weeks now. I dont use phone (apps) while commuting
since I'm at the wheel. Only app I am using, is Waze, but I believe that their
data is not being shared with Google yet. But somehow Google still knows where
I've been with gread detail and accuracy.

------
andyking
Looking at the accuracy of the results it has for me (apparently I only spent
three hours at work last week), I'm not worried.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Mine says 0...

------
andrewaylett
I'd assumed that location history had been turned off when Latitude went away.
Glad to see it's still there :).

~~~
nl
They have (finally) updated the Google+ app, and the "Locations" functionality
is much more like the old Latitude. Also, it works on rooted phones now
(previously the map tiles wouldn't load).

------
jsnell
Put me down for "cool" rather than "creepy" on this. I'm mostly annoyed that
it's missing a good 6 months in the middle for me. Missing 4 countries and
some cool locations due to that :-(

The airplane trips section seems particularly bad, it pretty much only gets my
home airport right.

------
dingaling
Doesn't this constant use of GPS drain the battery?

On every Android-based smartphone I've had ( two! ) I've only enabled GPS and
network-derived location when I need to navigate, otherwise the phone shuts-
off in a few hours.

~~~
_mulder_
I believe it keeps GPS positioning to a minimum, relying primarily on network-
derived location data. At least judging by the granularity (or lack of) the
route data, which causes my commute to work to look most confusing.

Secondly, and this in my opinion is a bug in their algorithm, when I'm at home
it frequently switches to my home location and a location about 10 miles away.
The only reason I can see for it to do this is it's predicting my location
based on my cell site location (phones know which tower they're connected to,
Google must know where all these towers are). And my normal cell tower is 5
miles away (right in the middle of my two "locations"), so clearly the
algorithm has determined I'm 5 miles away from a cell tower, but can't make up
it's mind in which direction. It needs tweaking to remove data points when I
suddenly cover 10 miles in a second, over and over.

~~~
chrisrhoden
Do you have another device at home?

------
davidy123
I really like this service, since they have this data anyway it's great it's
offered reciprocally. In fact I enable location history which takes it to the
next step, though it seems to be a battery killer.

------
yock
My dashboard claims I went here[0]. Must have blocked that whole stint I
served as a Liberian pirate out of my mind.

0: [http://bit.ly/19ExLIT](http://bit.ly/19ExLIT)

------
sjonkedispe
What should I make of my most recently visited place, in the sea outside the
Gulf of Guinea? Everywhere I've ever been is _really_ far away from there.

~~~
jackp
That sounds like a lat-lon of 0-0

------
darren_
This is so much fun to look at after you've just gotten back from a trip
overseas, thanks for the link.

------
Digit-Al
I wonder if your location data could be used as part of your alibi if you were
falsely accused of a crime.

~~~
hfsktr
Probably not directly but you could use it to remember where you were and try
to find someone who saw you. I can see it being used to help the prosecution
with no trouble. I am just guessing though.

------
dannyr
I've had this for years. I explicitly authorized Google to track my history.

------
kyriakos
for some people like me this is a feature and not an issue. You get to choose
if you want to be tracked or not so its up to you.

~~~
eliben
For 99.9% of people it's a great feature and not an issue. For the remaining
0.01% it's a karma-harvesting device because everything Google/privacy related
is sure to draw clicks. Hence the infinitude of tabloid-ish articles in all
the tech websites and blogs in the past months.

------
tsbardella
Its not that accurate, it is that spooky I click accept way to much. It really
is like .. Google take the Wheeeeel!

------
jug5
Or you know... Disable location history?

